# battery drain on ipod nano 5th gen.



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

My son has just got a new ipod nano 8Gb, 5th generation and although it fully charges in 3 hours and keeps it's charge relatively well whilst you play music on it, overnight it loses all of it's battery power. (before switching it off at bed time and locking it, it usually has about half battery power).
I have heard from others that it should not do this.
Can anyone tell me if this ipod is definitely faulty? It behaves in the same way every night.
I bought it from Argos.
Thank you. :4-dontkno


----------

